# Ft. McRee Jetty



## leo103 (Nov 29, 2012)

Any one ever dive the Ft. McRee Jetty? if , depth. Loking for a place to dive/ Kayak to.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have dove it but I was looking for an anchor that we lost. Just for the sake of safety I would say Pickens would be a better place to dive. When I dove McRae the current on the surface was minimal, but on the bottom the current was moving MUCH faster.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i dove it. i want to say it's around 40 ft. vis was not great but there was a lot to see. too bad we can't spearfish there. choose your time wisely. we dove just before high tide so we could see and not have to deal with the currents.

hug the rocks and you should be ok. there were people fishing while we dove. didn't get hooked.


----------



## leo103 (Nov 29, 2012)

ok, thanks


----------

